# Dreamsicle ball python



## bugsandinsects (Jun 17, 2009)

Is the genetics albino x pied and then you get normal 100% het pied and 100% het albino and then breed the brothers and sister togther to get dreamsicle thanks to any help


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

bugsandinsects said:


> Is the genetics albino x pied and then you get normal 100% het pied and 100% het albino and then breed the brothers and sister togther to get dreamsicle thanks to any help


 
i believe all offspring would be 100% double hets for pied and albino.

then breed said offspring together and who will have a very small possibility of getting an albino pied.

i think thats it anyways not sure on the odds etc.


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

breeding the siblings will result in a one in 16 chance of albino pied.
the dreamsicle is a very specific strain, called the lavender albino.


----------



## nitro (Dec 8, 2009)

naja-naja said:


> breeding the siblings will result in a one in 16 chance of albino pied.
> the dreamsicle is a very specific strain, called the lavender albino.


Yep, wot he said.

lavender albino piebald


----------

